# Do you remember some of the fun "novelty" songs?



## Marie5656 (May 15, 2020)

*This one, from 1958 was one of my childhood favorites





*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

As a child, I had this record, it was yellow vinyl.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Loved this song too:


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


have always loved the 1:07 part!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 15, 2020)

i don't know how to put those vidios up but mine are:

The Flying Saucer   Buchanen and Goodman
Honky Tonk Man  Johnny Horton
Wooly Bully   Sam the Sham


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

For Gaer:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2020)

I remember Beep Beep,about a little Nash Rambler.


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember Beep Beep,about a little Nash Rambler.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> For Gaer:


Pinky!!!!You're an Angel!!! How sweet you are!!!!


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

I defy  you not to get an earworm with this one...I _always_ do !! ...


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> i don't know how to put those vidios up but mine are:
> 
> The Flying Saucer   Buchanen and Goodman
> Honky Tonk Man  Johnny Horton
> Wooly Bully   Sam the Sham


If you get your videos on YouTube, all you need to do is click where it says Share, then copy/paste it into the reply section here.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2020)

Kenny Price - The Shortest Song In The World


----------



## IrisSenior (May 16, 2020)

I tried the 'share' but it didn't work.
My song is "Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road" in 1972, folk singer, actor Louden Wainwrigh.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MeAgain (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I tried the 'share' but it didn't work.
> My song is "Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road" in 1972, folk singer, actor Louden Wainwrigh.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Llynn (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (May 16, 2020)

*Oh yeh!

The one I liked was......"Me Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her......."  Y'Know, I never could remember the rest. *


----------



## Llynn (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## win231 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

janice M.:  Can you help me again?  "Water Boy"  Don Shirley Trio


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

oldman said:


>


Oh!!!Yeah!!!!


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

Tijuana Jail?

Tom Dooley?


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Tijuana Jail?


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

oldman said:


>


I saw Harry Belafonte in the late 60's, along with Miriam Makeba. Good show!


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

Sorry, I gave the wrong Water Boy.  The one I meant was "Hey little water boy"  (you know) Bring the buck buck bucket down.
Can't remember the artist.


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

Thank you!  OldMan!  Appreciate it!  I don't know how to do this yet.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you!  OldMan!  Appreciate it!  I don't know how to do this yet.


What part are you struggling with?

Finding the songs is one thing.
The mechanics of posting them (or any video) here once you've found them are pretty easy.

*Here's how to do "Charlie Brown"*
-Search for "Charlie Brown song"
-Click on Videos (my browser has selections below the Search Box of All/Images/*Videos*/News/Maps)
-Click on your desired video from the search results to go to that webpage
-Highlight the web address once that page is open
-Copy the web address (Right-click/Copy, or CTRL+C)
​
-You can paste the web address anywhere in the body of your post, or...

-Use the ...*Insert/Media tool*

​
I'm not certain if that second way (Insert Media) is any better than just direct-pasting the web address, since the forum may interpret a pasted video link and manage it automatically.


----------



## terry123 (May 17, 2020)

Remember them all but the Blue Man one!


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

We used to dance up a storm to this back in the day....


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


>


HaHa - the first 45 rpm record that I purchased was Itsy Bitsy Tiny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini, that ?(?'s what she wore ....)  

If I try hard, I may even be able to remember all the words!  I believe it was by Bryan Hyland (spelling?)


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 17, 2020)

Thank you Oldman,  I'll learn this.  Until then:
Speedy Gonzalas  Pat Boone
Daddy Cool   The Diamonds


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


>


Man, I remember 77 Sunset Strip.  Not many "Efrems" in this world, much less "Zymbalists," much less "Junior"!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you Oldman,  I'll learn this.  Until then:
> Speedy Gonzalas  Pat Boone
> Daddy Cool   The Diamonds


----------



## Gaer (May 17, 2020)

Thank you, Holly Dolly!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

You're very welcome


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


>


My BFF, a piano player toured with Tiny and Ms. Vicki for several months. I had a chance to meet him when he was staying at a hotel here in Jersey. My BFF and I were there to see a mutual friend who was playing at the piano bar. My friend went over to talk with him but I didn't bother.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My BFF, a piano player toured with Tiny and Ms. Vicki for several months. I had a chance to meet him when he was staying at a hotel here in Jersey. My BFF and I were there to see a mutual friend who was playing at the piano bar. My friend went over to talk with him but I didn't bother.


Wow! Too bad you passed on meeting him.

Tiny Tim, was such a big figure when I was growing up, I remember him on television and listening to his song on the radio!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! Too bad you passed on meeting him.
> 
> Tiny Tim, was such a big figure when I was growing up, I remember him on television and listening to his song on the radio!


I wasn't into him so it didn't phase me. I "blame" Tiny for my water breaking. I was up late watching Johnny Carson I think. Tim was on and next thing I know....Welp...time to get to the hospital.  LOL That was about 8 years before I met my BFF.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wasn't into him so it didn't phase me. I "blame" Tiny for my water breaking. I was up late watching Johnny Carson I think. Tim was on and next thing I know....Welp...time to get to the hospital.  LOL That was about 8 years before I met my BFF.


OMG! Love the story! Thanks for the laugh! 

That high-singing, ukulele playing stinker!


----------



## JaniceM (May 22, 2020)

I loved this little tune when I was a small child:


----------



## Devi (May 22, 2020)

I was going to mention the One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater, but I see that @OneEyedDiva got it already!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG! Love the story! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> That high-singing, ukulele playing stinker!


Thank you Marg. Glad you liked it. It's something I'll never forget, that's for sure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2020)

I thought this was so cute that I actually bought it. I don't know what that few seconds bike thing is at the beginning....has nothing to do with the rest of the video. C'mon ya'll....Lurch!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2020)

Devi said:


> I was going to mention the One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater, but I see that @OneEyedDiva got it already!


Yeah...I was surprised no one had posted it before I did Devi.  Well great minds think alike.


----------



## squatting dog (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

*I slowed this song down to 33-1/3 and guess what....it's actually a Jazz tune, with some very cool scatting.*


----------



## Gaer (May 27, 2020)

Thank you Pinky!!!!


----------



## squatting dog (May 28, 2020)

The fact that it's based on a true story makes it even better.


----------



## squatting dog (May 28, 2020)

Any time I'm down, I just dig up a Ray Stevens song.


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> LOL!


Takes me back to old-time radio!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2020)

No one recalls *"Flyin' Purple People Eater"?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> No one recalls *"Flyin' Purple People Eater"?*


Totally forgot about that one! Yes, I absolutely remember it!


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 28, 2020)

I remember this one along with Schoolhouse Rock - Conjunction Junction, like yesterday!


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> have always loved the 1:07 part!


Just don't do "Chuck,"


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Just don't do "Chuck,"


I'm sorry, Linda, I'm trying so hard to kick the brain in here, but the "chuck" thing just isn't registering with me this morning. Excuse me for my slowness.


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm sorry, Linda, I'm trying so hard to kick the brain in here, but the "chuck" thing just isn't registering with me this morning. Excuse me for my slowness.


We are talking about the Name Game, right?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> We are talking about the Name Game, right?


ROFLMAO! Now you REALLY have me stumped, Linda!


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO! Now you REALLY have me stumped, Linda!


Well..Chuck, Chuck Bo Buck Banana Fana Fo....fill in the blank. Also ROFLMAO


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Well..Chuck, Chuck Bo Buck Banana Fana Fo....fill in the blank. Also ROFLMAO


Okay, I got you now! 

No, not Chuck.


----------



## 911 (May 30, 2020)




----------

